# Lost or corrupted libdb-4.6.so.0



## jaymax (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello,

7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0
I apparently corrupted or otherwise lost a library package viz libdb-4.6.so.0 . Doing an [cmd=]apachectl graceful[/cmd] command the following was returned 


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libdb-4.6.so.0" not found, required by "httpd"
```

Now, I cannot find an installation package that might contain it. Not even Apache22, could someone suggest a solution?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2010)

```
dice@molly:~>pkg_info -W /usr/local/lib/libdb-4.6.so
/usr/local/lib/libdb-4.6.so was installed by package db46-4.6.21.4
```

So, try to reinstall databases/db46.


----------

